# Washington D.C. RV Park??



## DreamerZZZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello,

We are total newbies to RVing and we're picking up an RV in Virginia soon.  So, we're thinking we really should do a couple of days of sight-seeing in DC while we're up there.

We probably minimally want to see the National Zoo and some of the Smithsonian sites (Natural History - Air & Space).  Is the International Spy Museum worth a visit?  We have a 9-yr-old so our agenda can't be too "high brow".

Any suggestions ... comments??  What is a good RV park to use within easy commuting to DC?  

I see a place called Cherry Hill Park on the web calling itself the closest site to DC ... anyone familiar with this park??

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## dennis1949 (Jun 8, 2006)

Washington D.C. RV Park??

When we went last year I did not want to fight the traffic on I95 and 295? to get there. We stayed at the KOA in fredericksburg Va. Road the VRE into DC a couple of times and the day we stayed late in DC drove the 45 miles to Francio and took the Metro in.  This is a nice quiet campground with plenty of shade


----------



## Cryzmath (Jun 18, 2006)

Washington D.C. RV Park??

We've been there - Cherry Hill can be a little bit pricy.  They have a pool, hot tub, miniature golf, and a few other things in the park.  It is in College Park and there is a Metro Bus that you can take to the Metro station in College Park.  You can ride the Metro to most of the palces that you're interested in visiting.  You will want to check on the prices of the different museums as well as what are the current exhibts.  It is a large park with different aspects.  
Enjoy your new RV and welcome to the forum.


----------



## crawfole (Jul 23, 2006)

RE: Washington D.C. RV Park??

Cherry Hill, as commented on by cryzmath is a little pricey but the convenience affored is worth it.  It is in the northeast corner of DC area, just a short distance off of the beltway around DC; easy to get to. Metro bus stop inside rv park, 1/2 hr or so ride to metro; metro will get you most everywhere in the DC area.  Metro is clean and pretty easy to use and get around DC area.  Try not to go to DC in summer months-hot-humid and this will wear on you because you are gong to walk a lot.  Been to DC multiple times; still haven't seen it all, but it always has been enjoyable.


----------



## fordman (Aug 25, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

we stayed at the koa in fredricksburg last month for one night seemed to be a nice place


----------



## Kirk (Aug 26, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

We are not much for cities and especially for the high prices and the highway noise of Cherry Hill RV park. We stayed at Pohick Regional park which is south and near Mt. Vernon. It is just a short drive from the Metro station and you can be in the city very quickly with none of the noise and problems that go with staying there. And the cost of Pohick is less than 1/2 that of Cherry Hill. Also, Pohick has playgrounds, water front and heavy timber as well as large sites with trees between each site and the neighbors. For us, it was far better than the Cherry!


----------



## onthecoach (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

HI DreamerZZZ---

Welcome to the Forum and the RVing lifestyle!  You'll LOVE it!  

I am a native Washingtonian and have stayed at Cherry Hill Park a few times.  Very nice facility, a little pricey, yes, but as previously stated it IS convenient to all the sites in DC.  Buss is right there and takes you right to the Metro (subway).

I would definitely prefer Cherry Hill in MD rather than staying at a CG in VA.  Hard to get to the Subways there and to drive is insane!

Hope you enjoy your stay in DC....I am in Ohio now, and though I miss my family, I do NOT miss the traffic!!

Safe Travels!
Lynn :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## FordTruck (Sep 7, 2006)

RE: Washington D.C. RV Park??

Wife and I are currently at Lake Fairfax Park in Northern Virginia.  It's part of the county park system.  We're very comfortable navigating around the DC Metro area so being a bit out from the center city doesn't bother us.  
Please see my post in the Destinations area.  I've given the good and bad of the park.  
Good luck and enjoy yourselves in the DC area.
FordTruck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

How close to Lovettsville are you?


----------



## FordTruck (Sep 8, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

Hello Grandview,
Fairfax Lake Park is probably 30 minutes from Lovettsville.  We have friends there and it is a BEAUTIFUL area.

By the way, we currently live in Richmond but also own a home in Lynchburg.  We'll be relocating permanently there within the next 6 months.  Good to know you're there.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 8, 2006)

Re: Washington D.C. RV Park??

Thanks for the information.  My daughter and son-in-law live in Lovettsville.  We need to go see them soon and was wondering how close Fairfax Park was.  Last year we took the trailer just over the state line in MD and stayed in a campground backed up to the Potomac.  That was about 5 miles from their house.  For the life of me, I can't remember the name of the town in MD, but will probably go back there.

When you are in Lynchburg sometime, come see us.  We are there 6 days a week, just closed on Sun.


----------

